# Market Highlights



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

AgWeb.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/market-highlights-brexits-impact-on-cattle-futures-naa-university-news-release/


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I hope fall prices prove to be better than predicted. I am going to go ahead and creep feed the spring calves in hopes it pays off in the long run. Anything involving cattle right now is a gamble.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Tim/South said:


> I hope fall prices prove to be better than predicted. I am going to go ahead and creep feed the spring calves in hopes it pays off in the long run. Anything involving cattle right now is a gamble.


I would do exactly the same....proceed as normal.

Regards, Mike


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

We are keeping one nice looking steer for us to butcher, if it all goes bad I figure we can still eat! We are taking a load to the sale barn next week.......


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

That's one thing about cows you can always eat your money's worth.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

azmike said:


> We are keeping one nice looking steer for us to butcher, if it all goes bad I figure we can still eat! We are taking a load to the sale barn next week.......


I have one heifer that should be due. She has come in season. Going to run some feed through her and put her on the plate. No need in giving her away at current prices. I sold some last week and felt like I made a donation to the beef industry. I was able to sell some to a local as replacement heifers and that helped ease the pain.

My spring calving is coming to a close. Have a few late stragglers calving now. I need a decent pay check come fall or things are going to get mighty tight around here.


----------

